# Biblical Drama



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2004)

I am opposed to drama in the church and passion plays but not opposed to drama as an art form _per se_. I recently learned about a play written in 1550 by Theodore Beza which seems to me to meet the criteria for a wholesome, edifying Biblical drama. It's called _A Tragedy of Abraham's Sacrifice_. Here is a link to the 1575 English edition: http://www.elizabethanauthors.com/abraOrig201.htm

Has anyone heard of this? Anyone care to offer their comments on this particular play or the idea of Biblical drama in general?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 20, 2004)

I am all for it as long as it is theologically sound and biblically accurate. TBN shows alot of movies based on Old testament characters that are fairly well done. I would agree they should be done in some other venue than the Church.


----------



## tdowns (Dec 20, 2004)

*Oral Interpretation, story telling.*

I'm still wondering about the idea of drama during church. Most of it stinks, so I don't like it do to that alone, but the idea of saying it is wrong is interesting to me. One example I ponder is, Why would it be wrong to use drama or even a film clip, etc (art) to set up a sermon, or highlight a point, if it is not wrong to tell a brief story, or give a narrative (art) to set up the same sermon, or to highlight a certain point?

As an example, would quoting from LOTR to make a point be more or less wrong during a sermon than showing a clip of LOTR.?

Telling a story is as much drama as having actors act out the story. They even have degrees in the study of it, Oral interpretation, or Story telling.

Just something I've been thinking about.

TD

[Edited on 20-12-2004 by tdowns007]


----------



## Batman (Dec 20, 2004)

Biblical drama leaves a bad taste in my mouth if it is used to attract newcomers, yet somehow waters down or trivializes the Gospel. I would rather leave out all the bells and whistles and allow God to draw His elect to Him through the preaching of the Word. 

I am very much into the arts in general, and believe God is exalted in a variety of artistic venues. Cheesy art, whether it is Christian or not, doesn't glorify God.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2004)

Preaching is the biblically-ordained and only authorized means to preach the Word of God. However, stories that tell Scriptural truths told (in word or) in drama, in the appropriate setting (ie., outside of church) that do not violate the Second Commandment (ie., passion plays) seem to me to be a noble use of the dramatic arts.


----------



## tdowns (Dec 20, 2004)

*So no set up stories from the Pulpit?*

So, I've heard, say, John Macarthur, a great teacher, spend a good ten minutes very eloquently telling the scientific tale of the Universes magnigicence, no God involved, just detailing in a very creative, and well done format the wonder of creation at a cosmic level. Is this good?

If it is good, then why not a well done ten minute film clip of the Universe's wonder?

TD


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> So, I've heard, say, John Macarthur, a great teacher, spend a good ten minutes very eloquently telling the scientific tale of the Universes magnigicence, no God involved, just detailing in a very creative, and well done format the wonder of creation at a cosmic level. Is this good?
> 
> If it is good, then why not a well done ten minute film clip of the Universe's wonder?
> ...



There is no warrant from Scripture to do so, whereas, there is warrant from Scripture to preach the Word (cf. Rom. 10; see also WCF XXI.V).

I am hoping to hear of other examples of sound Biblical Reformation or post-Reformation drama - any thoughts?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 21, 2004)

There _*is*_ drama in Reformed worship: Everyone there are the "actors"--its all dramatic.

"Oh," complains one, "I didn't want to be in the act, just watch it. I wanted to be totally passive."

Really? Well, you can still look at what's happening while you're inovlved. And then there is the biblically ordained visual (and aural, olfactory, sensual, savory) sacramental activity. Baptism. Lord's Supper. That's dramatic.

"Oh, but that's just the same stuff over and over--booooring."



What about visual sermonic illustration?
Prior question: What is preaching? It is an oral proclamation of an official, sovereign decree proclaimed by an accredited messenger. Its all about _the Word/words_ (John 1:1; I Cor. 1:18ff; etc) . The medium and the message are parts of a whole. Nobody's message is more effective if he has "better" visual aids than had Jesus, Paul, Augustin, Calvin, or Spurgeon. The message stays the same. Our efforts to improve it only end up cluttering it.

How are language illustrations superior to visual ones?
1) All those preachers above, and countless others, have used them. They have biblical and historic legitimacy.

2) Non-visual illustrations engage the mind in a way superior to the way visual ones do. Oral illustrations demand more mental input from the recipient. Attentive listening and active imagination engaged together work to get the message deeper down inside us than overt stimulation of the eyes; this truth may be counter-intuitive, but speaking of things spiritual and hence unseen, it must nevertheless be true. We aren't talking about things like building a house, making pottery--practical skills, where doing/seeing it done are integral components of the learning process.

3) The eye-gate has always been one of Satan's most effective channels of attack, temptation, and sin, e.g. Gen. 3:5-6. The fact of idolatry (and "covetousness which is idolatry") is proof of this besetting sin of mankind. God takes the visual and sensual and _minimizes_ them in the worship he prescribes. Idolatry utterly inverts that priority. So any steps we take to increase that element beyond Scripture warrant is one of the most evident violations of the second commandment in the church.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 21, 2004)

VH (Andrew),
Sorry if the above seems like a thread hijack.

A place for everything (good), and everything in its proper place, including a good Bible-history or Christian production.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> VH (Andrew),
> Sorry if the above seems like a thread hijack.
> 
> A place for everything (good), and everything in its proper place, including a good Bible-history or Christian production.



No problem, Bruce. I know that the subject of Biblical drama naturally lends itself to this discussion, although my thread was intended to generate discussion about good examples of such outside of worship. 

All of your points are well-taken, though I might quibble with the statement that there is drama in Reformed worship. I know that sacramental activity shows a picture by the symbols that are used, but that's not what I think is meant by the term drama, at least in the context that I have in mind. 

The Word, which is art that is written, spoken or sung, is the heart of Biblical worship, and it is only God-ordained medium for the two-way interaction that is worship. If we could approach God in ways which he has not authorized or if we could reach out to people in ways of our own devising, I imagine that power point presentations and multi-media events would make more of an impact in our entertainment-oriented society today. However, God chose to condescend to communicate with us through the Word and requires us to approach him by means of his Word. Thus, dramatic and visual arts -- which, as you noted, appeal to the senses and the idol factory that is the human heart -- have no proper place in God's worship. Yet, those same arts do have a place outside of worship and I found it interesting that Theodore Beza, a great upholder of Biblical worship, chose to write a dramatic production for the edification of those outside the church.


----------

